# FTP Ordner-Berechtigungen geändert



## mein_name (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem:
Wir arbeiten zu zweit mit dem gleichen Zugang auf einem Server. 
Jetzt haben wir das Problem, dass bei einem Ordner die Berechtigungen geändert wurden und dieser jetzt nicht mehr angzeigt wird. Kann man das irgendwie wieder rückgängig machen? Der Benutzer ist ja praktisch der Besitzer...

Vielen Dank für eure HIlfe!


----------



## Dominik Schwarz (28. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrter Fragensteller,

stellen Sie sicher das Sie alle Datei bei Filezilla angezeigt bekommen, siehe hier: http://i44.tinypic.com/i5snsn.jpg

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dominik


----------



## mein_name (29. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank - leider bringt die nicht die erhoffte Lösung...
Kann ich die Dateiberechtigungen irgendwie global festlegen?

Vielen Dank!


----------

